# Ruger Mini 14 Ranch Rifle



## HuntinFoolUtah (Jan 11, 2013)

I bought this rifle about 6 months ago at Scheels, and I honestly thought I'd like it a lot more than I do. I've decided I'm more of a bolt action type of guy. I've shot about 200 rounds through it with zero malfunctions. It comes with 2 (20) round mags and about 120 rounds of ammo. I think I paid around $850 + tax. I'm looking to get $675 out of it.


----------

